# Fantastic job oppurtunities down under!



## Holt Locums (May 28, 2009)

Holt Locums is a market leader in placing Allied Health Professionals in the UK and Australia. We currently have numerous positions available for:
Radiographers/Sonographers
We will obtain a fully sponsored visa for you and will support you in every stage of your move. Whether you are looking for a permanent job in order to relocate, or locum work for a working holiday, we can help get options for you. All you have to do is send your CV to [email protected]. 
This is a fantastic opportunity to see the beautiful australia, and live the sunny relaxed lifestyle.
Please do not hesitate to contact us on 07940 595 999 
Jackie and Sarah


----------

